# Cedar Hives through Evans



## roger33 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: New cedar hives!*

A link to them if anybody is interested.

http://www.evanscedarbeehives.com/


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: New cedar hives!*

How can they sell hives so cheaply? Do you suppose the 3/4" thickness is an actual measurement? It just seems odd that you can buy a complete hive, except for the frames, for $130?!?!?!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: New cedar hives!*

That is a reasonable price. Cedar is great wood to work with. I made a nice cedar hive for my wife. I spar varnish the outside like furniture or marine woodwork to prevent warping and splitting. They do not seem to dent or get nicked up with a good coating either.


----------



## EvansCedarBeehives (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: New cedar hives!*

Thanks for the kind words, Bob. I try to make myself as available and involved with my customers as they want me to be.

To address the questions posed by Bush84:
I can raise the price if that makes you feel any better,
and
Yes, 3/4" is an accurate measurement.

Yes, I *AM* a proud advertiser and supporter of Beesource...and will continue to "bee!!!"

-Rob


----------



## mvigo (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: New cedar hives!*

I have bought a number of Evans Cedar beehives and the workmanship, quality and customer service is 2nd to none...I would highly recommend them to anybody.


----------



## Bob D (May 15, 2005)

*Re: New cedar hives!*

Yes Indeed, I ended up getting Evans' Hives last season and I love them! I have two right now that I'll be taking into my second season! Because of a planned move this spring/summer, I won't be adding to my number of hives this year, but once situated, I will surely add more Evan's Cedar Hives to my yard!

The hives are very will constructed and the customer service is unmatched in the industry!

Bob Donovan


----------

